# Saskatchewan PNP from July16th



## GuriSingh (Feb 18, 2018)

Does Saskatchewan’s new Occupations in demand system that is going to be started from July16 considers MCA’s(Masters of Computer Applications) as well who have not 4 years Bachelors degree ? Actually from their page it seems to me that only Btech degree holders are eligible.

Does Saskatchewan’s new express entry system considers work experience only in their In-Demand occupation list or any other NOC codes can apply as well ? Because they mentioned that work experience should be from In-demand occupation list if i am not wrong. 

Please respond with your views on this.


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

GuriSingh said:


> Does Saskatchewan’s new Occupations in demand system that is going to be started from July16 considers MCA’s(Masters of Computer Applications) as well who have not 4 years Bachelors degree ? Actually from their page it seems to me that only Btech degree holders are eligible.
> 
> Does Saskatchewan’s new express entry system considers work experience only in their In-Demand occupation list or any other NOC codes can apply as well ? Because they mentioned that work experience should be from In-demand occupation list if i am not wrong.
> 
> Please respond with your views on this.


Not necessary, you have two stream, if you apply under express entry then your experience should be in NOC which you are applying for,but if you apply under occupation on demand then your experience should be within occupation on demand.


----------



## GuriSingh (Feb 18, 2018)

Raj2030 said:


> Not necessary, you have two stream, if you apply under express entry then your experience should be in NOC which you are applying for,but if you apply under occupation on demand then your experience should be within occupation on demand.


hi 

Thanks for your response but i have just checked on their website and it's explicitely mentioned that even for express entry through SINP your NOC should be from SINP occupation list. Please correct me if i am taking it wrong.

One thing more i want to confirm that for 2173 Software Er. category the confirmatory exam which is conducted by APEGS is technical one or generic exam ?


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

GuriSingh said:


> hi
> 
> Thanks for your response but i have just checked on their website and it's explicitely mentioned that even for express entry through SINP your NOC should be from SINP occupation list. Please correct me if i am taking it wrong.
> 
> One thing more i want to confirm that for 2173 Software Er. category the confirmatory exam which is conducted by APEGS is technical one or generic exam ?


You are right
I checked and both steams should be from SINP occupation on demand 

Not sure if about the exam


----------



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Dear Friends,
My query is related to the same subject. Does EE Candidate can create SINP Pre-Application(OASIS) even if selected NOC is not in Demand Occupation? OR only In-Demand Occupations candidates can create it.

Thanks in Advance.


----------

